

Better sharing tool. - vezycash

Is there any sharing tool that allows a person to highlight a portion of a webpage and post to social networking sites - With a backlink to the original post?
======
Toph
<http://www.clipboard.com> is fairly close although I don't think there is a
link back to source (not too familiar with it):
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=JORM9ShwvKQ)

Its unique in that it retains the functionality of whatever you're
highlighting i.e. maps will stay interactive, etc... Hope this helps.

------
___dav
Maybe Marker.ly? <http://markerly.com>

